# you might be a reloader if



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

you might be a reloader if , the top of your dryer is home to more brass than change


----------



## MichaelK! (Oct 22, 2010)

Funny, that's where I store all my powder and primers, in the laundry room.


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl (May 13, 2013)

MichaelK! said:


> Funny, that's where I store all my powder and primers, in the laundry room.


That's not really a good idea. With all the changes in humidity and temperature, you wouldn't be any worse off storing your propellants and explosives in the bathroom.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Guess I must not be a reloader. Not one piece of brass in the laundry room or bathroom either.




 Al


----------



## MichaelK! (Oct 22, 2010)

GunMonkeyIntl said:


> That's not really a good idea. With all the changes in humidity and temperature, you wouldn't be any worse off storing your propellants and explosives in the bathroom.


Been there for 20 years now. I don't have any concerns.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

you do have to have brass on the drier , but you might be if you do 

I can't not pick up brass , I scrounge , then frequently it goes through the wash , that is the collection of what has gone through the wash.

I have taken a dedicates bag filled it with 9mm brass and run it in a load with rags it gets it nicely clean


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

you might be a reloader if , you get excited at the idea of spring thaw so you can go pick up all that brass that was lost and left in the snow.


----------



## tamarackreg (Mar 13, 2006)

GREENCOUNTYPETE said:


> you might be a reloader if , you get excited at the idea of spring thaw so you can go pick up all that brass that was lost and left in the snow.


And pick lead up where the snow pile was.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

I think that falls under you might be a caster if, scrounging lead from the berm and snow piles is a favorite pass time.


----------



## krackin (Nov 2, 2014)

...if you see where the brass falls before the deer falls. 

I've mined old snow banks.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

krackin said:


> ...if you see where the brass falls before the deer falls.
> 
> I've mined old snow banks.


I just consider any hunting a lost brass event , it's the price of playing the game.


----------



## krackin (Nov 2, 2014)

Yep. 50% immediate recovery is pretty good for me. Sooner or later it all turns up.

I don't sport/table hunt anymore, no problem with it, except trophy hunting crap. I'm in agriculture so it is just part of the job now. I have a couple hunters come in on permits, used to have several. They do well, especially one young feller, 21 or so. I told him how to hunt the fields and he added learned skills to that over the years. I still do better, for now, I have to.


----------



## Nimrod (Jun 8, 2010)

You might be a reloader if your home decor includes old empty cans of reloading powder and empty shell boxes. Notice one metal 700X can is from Dupont and the other is from IMR. Nowadays powder comes in plastic bottles and most is made by Hogdon. Also notice the Super X shells were made by Western. They merged later with Winchester.


----------



## krackin (Nov 2, 2014)

Whoa there Buck. I still have that stuff kicking around and I'm only 59, tomorrow.


----------



## Nimrod (Jun 8, 2010)

You must be a reloader.

The AA box on the left says it was made by Winchester Western. I think I still have one that says Western only.


----------



## mustangglp (Jul 7, 2015)

When you buy ammunition and shoot it just so you can reload it custom to your rifle ( got to be fire formed)


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Why buy a box of factory ammo to reload when you can buy in many cases new empty brass 100 cases for about the same price in many instances.

 Al


----------



## D-BOONE (Feb 9, 2016)

You might be a reloader if : You start weighing everything in grains.


----------



## D-BOONE (Feb 9, 2016)

You might be a reloader if:You would rather read ballistic charts and load logs instead of playboy.:help:


----------



## Nimrod (Jun 8, 2010)

D-BOONE said:


> You might be a reloader if:You would rather read ballistic charts and load logs instead of playboy.:help:


You must be at least 90 years old.


----------



## D-BOONE (Feb 9, 2016)

older than the trees but younger than the dirt:cute:


----------



## krackin (Nov 2, 2014)

STP 

You younger fellers know what that is? No, it ain't a disease. I'm wondering if Old School still rules or if knowledge is quickly lost.


----------



## mustangglp (Jul 7, 2015)

alleyyooper said:


> Why buy a box of factory ammo to reload when you can buy in many cases new empty brass 100 cases for about the same price in many instances.
> 
> Al


 YouStill you have to fireform the cases:bouncy:


----------



## krackin (Nov 2, 2014)

Nimrod said:


> You must be at least 90 years old.


Not exactly and may have some artistically important calender's,


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Your confusing fire forming with some thing besides reloading ammo. 
I run new cases thru a sizing die because I have found some that have a slight dent at the case mouth. Other than that you load in the primer, powder and press in the bullet and your good to go.

Fire forming usually is because you used a parent case say a savage 250 and necked it down to a 22-250. That also isn't some thing that always has to be done. 

Dean reduces 308 cases to 7mm08, 243 to 22 for his 22/308 and only needs to trim the case to OAL.

 Al


----------



## D-BOONE (Feb 9, 2016)

Since not all chambers are cut 100% the same brass is manufactured in a loose fit form. For true accuracy and reloading for just one rifle a case can be fire formed and then only neck sized when reloaded to form a better gas seal and a more constant fire-ring and as we all know consistency is the foundation of accuracy.


----------



## Michele of MI (Jul 8, 2009)

Do you reload to shoot or shoot to reload??? I've lost track.


----------



## Silvercreek Farmer (Oct 13, 2005)

...you have stockpiles of brass for calibers you don't shoot, own guns in, or even own dies for.


----------



## beowoulf90 (Jan 13, 2004)

Silvercreek Farmer said:


> ...you have stockpiles of brass for calibers you don't shoot, own guns in, or even own dies for.



But, but, but I do have dies for them! :nana:


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

Silvercreek Farmer said:


> ...you have stockpiles of brass for calibers you don't shoot, own guns in, or even own dies for.


you mean everyone doesn't have a bucket for interesting for later brass

I have tubs and buckets for everything I load , then a bucket for , I could see that some day and then my scrap bucket for anything berdan primed , crushed , split or otherwise scrap
the steel and aluminum case stuff goes right in the recycling with the bottles and cans


----------



## Dutch 106 (Feb 12, 2008)

You Haven't seen a current Playboy! if your not a costal snob, the girls (and they are girls) are sleek and doing art nudes not a drop of sexy or sass in the bunch!
Or want to know the current trend in pin stripe shorts, a year cost me $10 and it wasn't worth renewing! And I'm only 63!
Besides I need to get to the range and get my handgun practice working on double taps from holster with the 10mm, and scrounge all the brass people have left since Thursdays, trip, ah the joys of retirement! 
I keep picking up the 9mm but its close to useless my buddy with the full auto I ship them too was grumbling he had 50 pounds sitting next to the Dillion.
Dutch


----------



## Nimrod (Jun 8, 2010)

You might be a reloader if you have loose shells and cartridges and can't remember what the load was.

You might be a reloader if you have a sign by the driveway warning the fire department to wait until your powder stash goes up before trying to put out the fire.

I do have bullets, cartridge cases, and dies for calibers that I don't own rifles for. I bought out an old boy's entire reloading set up. Figure they will be good trade bait when the gooberment implodes.


----------



## tamarackreg (Mar 13, 2006)

...you know that "tink, tink, tink" in the dryer probably isn't money.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

You have partial cans of 40 year old powder for a rifle load you no longer use. You have a bunch of boxes of bullets with just 10 or 20 bullets gone. Some are only 50 years old.

 Al


----------



## JJ Grandits (Nov 10, 2002)

You will be a reloader if you think that a 1.25" group at 100 yds. from premium ammo is pretty ---- disgusting!

I reload because I make custom ammunition, that is fitted to my gun, giving me absolutely laser beam accuracy for less then the cost of bargain ammo.

Once I get one tuned in, if I get more then a 1/4" group I think something is wrong. It is usually with the guy pulling the trigger.

I reload because I love the thrill of shooting at a target and only finding one small ragged hole afterwards.

Lets face it, I'm an ammunition motorhead.


----------

